
Ask HN: Why am I so unhappy in spite of material success? - ta20170723
I am in my mid twenties working at a prestigious tech company. I earn almost 5x what I did out of college 4 years ago. I have a very short walking commute. I don&#x27;t work long hours. Objectively, my actual work is rather interesting from a technical perspective. I am in the best shape of my life. I take around 5-6 weeks of paid vacation per year and travel to interesting places.<p>In spite of all this, I wake up every morning dreading going to work, and I feel that my life has no meaning or purpose. I am constantly unhappy because of this. Why? How can I become happier?
======
Powerofmene
Every item pointed out is related to work; make good money at work, short
commute to work, interesting work, good benefits at work. The only non work
item you mentioned is that you are in the best shape of your life (physically
at least).

It appears your work/life balance is lacking. Do you have a significant other?
Do you have hobbies you enjoy and/or actively pursue? I have been where you
are with the dreading going to work each morning even to the point of being
physically sick each morning. I had to find purpose in my work and as a result
have just recently formed a startup that I hope will be accepted into Y
Combinator.

I would encourage you to find someone you can talk to about the feelings you
are experiencing before they become even more pronounced. Success at work is
terrific but happiness is not always tied to employment success.

------
hijinks
I felt the same way 12 years ago when I was in my mid-twenties. Long story
short is I ended up walking into a pet store and buying a puppy. Around 6
months later the dog started losing hair and turned out he had a mite problem
and was born without an immunity system.

I ended up putting down the dog and by my gym was a normal pet store that
didn't sell dogs/cats but had a dog rescue event going on. So I went there to
donate what stuff I bought. I ended up talking to the founder there on why pet
store dogs are so bad.

So that day I signed up to foster a dog. A few months later I was helping with
events and then a group of us split from that rescue to start our own that
imported dogs from the south that were surrendered up north. It changed my
life doing something I felt was good.

Maybe you can try to take some of your time and donate it to some cause you
might be interested in. I turned from hating work to thinking of work as a
means for me to make money to help a cause I loved.

~~~
EADGBE
I've found shelter dogs to be more resilient. It seems that's because they're
almost always mixed, instead of bred in less-than-ideal conditions with
possibly less-than-ideal genes.

The genetic lottery a mutt has tends to make it a better dog.

This is only my experience with 5-10 adopted dogs, though, and 3-5 pure-bred
dogs.

~~~
hijinks
I've been told that by many Vets. The genetic mixing really helps.

I'm not sure if this is true but one told me most of the golden retrievers in
the US can be traced back to just three male dogs from the mid-70s. He said
its the cause of a lot of their hip and cancer problems that are common in the
breed.

------
djbelieny
I will post this here at the risk of being the most down voted comment of all
time but here we go: Read the bible, get to know Jesus. Not a religion or
religious path, Jesus the man and the God. Pray and ask Him who you really are
in your own eyes and in His eyes. Then, simply Love others as yourself and Him
above all else. I personally took this journey many years ago when I was going
through a very dark time. I was very unhappy with it all, despite having a
good job, a great wife, an amazing daughter, family support and all. I lived
religion for many years previous to that and tried to be a good man, going to
church and following the do/don't routine. Not until I searched for a
relationship with Jesus and asked him to show me who I really am, was I able
to live a fulfilling life of purpose. If you feel like it we can talk more in
depth about all this and I can tell you my story. DM me on twitter and we'll
connect @djbelieny

~~~
jotjotzzz
There's religion and there's spirituality. Aim to be more spiritual and less
religious. Having a connection with God, Source, Universal Force, whatever you
call it is spirituality. Quoting Bible verses and judging others based on a
book is religious righteousness.

~~~
djbelieny
I wouldn't say quoting Bible verses is religious righteousness as much as
quoting any other book. As for judging I agree with you 100%. That's why "Love
others as yourself" is one of my favorite passages. How can you possibly judge
someone differently or "more righteously" than anyone else if you love them as
yourself. Love Inception ;)

------
akulbe
I'm going to be short and to the point, and hope you will take it well. I mean
the best, as I myself have been in this place.

Based on what you wrote, it seems like you are only focused inward, on
yourself. Figure out a way to focus on someone else.

Had an old, wise friend tell me, "You learn to love, by doing for..." i.e.
when you tend to someone who is helpless, you are focused on them, and their
needs. You gain a whole new perspective on life.

Do _for_ them. Do something that doesn't bring you any gain or benefit. Just
to be a good human. Selfless.

Kids make this happen, naturally. But I'm not suggesting you go have a bunch
of kids, just for that, I hope you get my drift.

~~~
martin1b
This is good advice. Also, appreciate what you've been given and give to those
less fortunate. Working at a soup kitchen, or somewhere where you can come in
contact with those less fortunate will help you appreciate what you have.
Akulbe mentioned kids. I can't upvote that enough. They really help you become
selfless and see the beauty of life.

~~~
akulbe
The part about the soup kitchen... I thought about that. One thing I'd caution
on this, is check your motives.

If you're going to check the box, okay, I'm a good person because I do this...
you've lost. Start over.

Truth be told, any one of us is one catastrophe away from being where the
folks who come to the soup kitchen are. We could be uber-successful one day,
and penniless the next.

Find out about _them_. It's about THEM. Ask them to tell you their story. Get
to know them. Focus completely on someone else. Listen. Don't talk.

Make sense?

------
bsvalley
Simple answer to your problem. Everything you mentioned about "being awesome"
in your current life, aren't things that make you happy. That's it! Switch
things up a little bit and I'm sure you're smart enough to make the difference
between "what's good for me" and "what people think is awesome".

Try new things, break your routine. Life has a lot to offer my friend :)

------
saluki
Work is work . . . it's a means to provide for you (and your family/future
family).

Life is about things outside of work, people, loved ones, pets, plants,
hobbies.

Set some goals to connect with friends and family. Get a pet, do gardening,
volunteer, read. Go hiking, go biking. Play a team sport.

Most people dread going to work, that's why they call it work, btw. Although
it is nice if you can enjoy work, short commute, great pay and interesting
projects can help with that.

Build other things in your life where you look forward to going to work, but
you really look forward to getting off work to pursue the people/hobbies you
really care about.

Exercise can help too but sounds like you have that covered. Try something new
though. Hiking, Biking, Rock Gym/Climbing. Team sports.

Good luck finding the illusive 'happiness', sounds like you're on the right
track.

~~~
EADGBE
Agreed. At one point in time I really, really wanted my hobby and passion to
be my work. But it didn't work out. And honestly, I'm kinda glad it didn't.

It's important to keep the thing that gives you drive in life separate from
what drives every other decision in life (money). When they are intertwined,
relationships and mental health tend to suffer.

------
mod
Maybe you need to share your life with someone else.

Maybe you need to work on something that helps people.

Maybe your work is the wrong variety. Maybe you need to do work where you
shower _after_ your shift, rather than before.

Maybe you need to work for yourself, rather than a company.

Just a few thoughts, maybe one clicks.

------
k__
The only answer to this is, nobody knows why, just try different things and
look if they make you happier.

Get into a romantic relationship or even multiple parallel if that is your
thing. (I'm in non-monogamous relationships for 8 years now and started
feeling much better)

Start a company or get kids. Having to care for your employees or kids can
give you a purpose.

Try to help people in general. Teach some lesser fortunate people your skills,
see what they make of it, maybe it helps you to get meaning by lifting others
up.

Become a monk, christian or some other religion. They always search for people
and the constant work and prayers gave some people meaning. Also the 100%
structured daily life lets you age much slower.

------
jotjotzzz
This was posted in HN as well, but it serves to repost it for this question:
[http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/04/over-
nearly-80...](http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/04/over-
nearly-80-years-harvard-study-has-been-showing-how-to-live-a-healthy-and-
happy-life/)

Having material things is worthless unless you do not have any long, deep, and
meaningful relationship and belong in a community. We, humans, long for deep
connections. None of the material things will make you happy unless you share
it.

------
davidjnelson
Berkeley's Greater Good Science center does fantastic research on this topic.
They have a MOOC too.

This article is a great summary that may help you:

[https://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/can_helping_ot...](https://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/can_helping_others_help_you_find_meaning_in_life)

These parts specifically may provide key insight:

"Often, psychologists have distinguished between two types of well-being:
hedonic well-being (a sense of happiness) and eudaimonic well-being (a sense
of meaning and purpose). Although happiness and meaning overlap significantly,
researchers suspected that helping others is especially crucial to developing
a sense of meaning."

"A recent article published in The Journal of Positive Psychology by Daryl Van
Tongeren and his colleagues sought to examine this relationship. In a
preliminary study, the researchers asked over 400 participants to report on
how frequently they engage in different altruistic behaviors (such as
volunteering) and how meaningful their life feels. Participants who were more
altruistic reported a greater sense of purpose and meaning in their lives."

------
mattm
Do you have any goals outside of work - not like vacations but something that
is a challenge and requires skill building?

Are you dating?

I'd recommend reading "The Way of the Superior Man" [1]. One of the things
that's stuck with me from the book is that no one ever feels like they've
"made it". Even if you do feel like you get to the point, like you have, you
suddenly become miserable as there's nothing left to strive for. We need some
driver in our lives that push us forward.

The author also makes the claim where everyone should have an hour per day to
focus on something they want to do. It helps give you direction and purpose. I
know the times when I've done this, I've enjoyed work and life a lot more than
the times where I haven't.

[1] [http://amzn.com/B004A8ZWM4](http://amzn.com/B004A8ZWM4)

------
thiagooffm
Material success makes nobody happy, so do success.

You don't feel happy while conquering, you feel successful.

You feel only happy when you contemplate things. When you look at how much you
studied and effort you put to have what you have today, this makes you happy,
possibly. Hell, you can even by happy by contemplating your success. I can
even read that from your post.

But then that's just one thing. You need to contemplate other things. I for
instance contemplate the sweet charm of my wife, the sweetness of my dog, the
sound of my guitar.

You need other stuff to do.

I guess by know you also know that there's a lot of people who manage to be
just as good as you or successful, how the world is filled with sad people
with a good face and job. Perhaps it's time now to look into another
direction. I find those people completely uninteresting and boring.

Also, everybody does grow up knowing that they should have a job which pays
them well and all, those are the things that society throw at your face, you
just handled that well. You need to dig deep on yourself and find out what you
actually wanted, and then take this from deep inside to outside, to make it
your reality.

It doesn't mean leaving your job or anything, it just means being you.

A obvious choice is travelling, because you just visit a city and contemplate
its beauty, the people and everything. No matter how rich or poor, there's
beauty, there's only beauty because people are in the contemplating mood.

But then you can turn this to what you want. You might have different tastes.

------
mycat
Maybe because you haven't truly answered these questions:

1\. From where you actually came from.

2\. What are you here for.

3\. Where to go afterwards.

By the way, it started with your first intention, i.e. for what did you worked
so hard for all these?

------
davidjnelson
You may enjoy the books "Happiness" and "Altruism" by Matthieu Ricard, who's
been called the "happiest man alive" based on extensive brain scans. His
advice is basically to help others in practical ways, as well as more abstract
ways such as loving kindness meditation. Tldr: helping others takes attention
off of "separate self", which is a common cause of suffering. Wish you the
very best!

------
zaro
First thing to answer is this material success is this something you really
want or is it something that society "induced" into you.

There are many ways to make yourself feel better, but the most effective
actually is to understand "Why I am doing this?".

Jesus or a puppy can alleviate the symptoms for some time but if you are
living somebody else's idea of a good life it's just kicking the can down the
road. It's treating the symptoms.

It is not an easy task to align yourself with you ( as crazy as it might sound
:)), but this is the only way to feel right.

And is not an easy thing to do in the materialistic society which we live in.
Where stuff and possessions are supposed to make you feel fulfilled . They
never will, so try new things that are not about money or owning things but
rather about experiences. The more out of the ordinary experiences you get the
easier it is to answer this question "How do I become happier?"

------
WheelsAtLarge
Do you find your job meaningful? Look into that and you might find that you
need to feel that you're making a difference with your work. I had a similar
situation where I felt like a cog without much significance to my job. Dealing
with technology day in and day out can be very dissatisfying.

Possible solutions:

1)Find out what you really want to do even if it's less money

2)Do you need to find someone to share your life with?

3) Do you need to work up the career ladder?

4) if what you want to do won't let you make a living. Use your current job to
finance what you want to do. It will give your job a purpose.

5) Talk to a mental health professional.

I would take one of those long vacations and test different things. You'll
have to take action. You can talk about it forever and it won't make a
difference.

------
slice_of_life
Make a list.

What are the things you want out of life?

List them in order of priority.

Go after each item on the list.

Realize that you may or may not get each item you want but that the thrill is
as much in the chase as it is in the outcome.

Realize there's nothing wrong with material success. I've seen both riches and
extreme poverty. Riches are better.

 _My list is literally the first thing I see when I wake up; it 's on the wall
I face when I wake up._

------
thecupisblue
Start creating, and not just writing code, start creating outside of
development. Start writing, making music, painting, sewing, designing,
woodworking. Try going out with friends to different events than usual and try
different things - new kind of music, new kind of food, new kind of drinks..
Smoke some weed and lie in bed thinking about your life.

~~~
ionised
> Smoke some weed and lie in bed thinking about your life.

This led me to a paranoid psychotic break when I was 21.

~~~
thecupisblue
24 and experienced a similar thing, but it wasn't a breakdown. I smoke late
night and sometimes get paranoid about my life falling apart because of my
lack of responsibility, then the next day I'm focused with my shit together
and improve my life a lot by becoming a more responsible person.

~~~
pvdebbe
> get paranoid about my life falling apart because of my lack of
> responsibility

Hell, I get that often without any drugs

~~~
thecupisblue
Hahah me too, but this is like 10x amplified and then I break it down into
small things which I can do to keep on pretending I'm an adult.

------
bkohlmann
What are you doing to make others lives more meaningful and productive? My
experience is that refocusing my attention away from myself, and towards
others has the unanticipated benefit of lifting my own well being.

As a start, volunteer one hour every week at an organization that interests
you. Do the grunt work. See what the effect is after a month and grow from a
simple base.

------
qxzw
Life is more than career and income. You are not your job. Analyse other life
choices. Are you with a wrong person? Do you think you let somebody down? Do
you have to repair some damage? Are you giving anything away? Are you
grateful?

------
vfulco
Because you are a slave Neo ;-)

~~~
hfourm
This is the only real answer

------
cmstoken
You haven't told us enough information. What's your social life like? Do you
have any close friends or acquaintances? Do you have any family members you
talk to? Significant other? etc...

------
seekingcharlie
It's not out there, man. The world is an illusion.

Start meditating :)

------
mapster
what are your thought patterns when you feel at your worst? (i.e. wish I was
doing x thing, or living an x life).

------
SirLJ
Get a new girlfriend / boyfriend

------
crypticlizard
Imo happiness comes from our beliefs. Beliefs add up to become perspective.
Once perspective aligns we garner from it our personal truths. As humans get
older we tend to stabilize perspective and truth changes less. This is why
suggestions to resolve inner turmoil commonly focus on stabilizing ones belief
structure: it makes truths more reliably convincing. Humans find it deeply
satisfying to know the truth. Unfortunately, universal truth is elusive and
not likely provable so instead the pyramid paradigm we live in says: convince
yourself of whatever truth conveniences you the most, and we'll sell you the
means to believe it.

Something has put you near the top of the power pyramid for its own reasons.
And the whole of global consumerism is here to service your happiness.
Consider all that went into the wealth and influence you have as a rich
person. Everywhere you go you can buy approximations of happiness, but your
beliefs are preventing that from happening. You worked to get your job that
provides your high status. Now you have the right to that level of buying
power but your beliefs are holding you back from being a successful consumer
at your place in the pyramid scheme.

